# TPMS - anyone try aftermarket or universal?



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

There are three tpm sensors I am aware of, oem, aftermarket and universal.

Oem being the most expensive around $80-$100, aftermarket around $40 and universal around $50. Prices vary though.

Anyone have any experience with aftermarket or universal?

Also, can you program theses yourself?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Personally it something that I'd stick to OEM for. Not sure if your quoting individual prices or for 4 of them. I'm not sure if VW is using the all aluminum stems still, but Chrysler has switched to an all rubber stem, much like a regular valve stem. There have been tons of guys on chryslerminivan.net that have bitched about how cheap the aluminum ones are and how they become brittle and break easily. I compared the Routan wheels to the Chrysler wheels and the VW wheels seem to offer more stem protection than the Chrycos do, so that could have something to do with it too. Here is the new style for $70 with free shipping New style TPMS Assuming you have the SEL Premium just verify from your dealer that the TPMS is the same for say an SE and an SEL Premium. The Premium being the only model that monitors EACH wheel individually, the SEL's(not premiums) to the S only monitor them as a group. I'd say if you can get 4 aftermarkets for $50 then the extra $20 should be worth it for the OEM's, for the piece of mind. 

Here's 10 pages of complaints/discussions:TPMS Issues 

I've also read complaints of the wheels on Chrysler/Dodge vehicles peeling. I think they must put the minimum clearcoat coverage on the wheels, it seems to start by the center cap. I even see it on vans near me. Now the Routan wheels are nicely coated, much so more than the Chryco's.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

wow thanks, the site I found was quoting the price for EACH. 

http://www.tpmssource.com/ 

Wheel Sensor (OE) 
Part#: 7B0-907-253 
Price: $68.99 

This is a replacement sensor that installs and works the same as the original equipment sensor. 
Wheel Sensor (Oro-Tek) 
Part#: OSE-7771 
Price: $44.99 

This is a replacement sensor that installs and works the same as the original equipment sensor. 
Wheel Sensor (Universal) 
Part#: OTI-002 
Price: $49.99 

Using their website, all the part numbers are the same for all models, S, SE, SEL, SEL Premium. 

Yes, mine has the read out of the tire pressure. 

I checked the ones you posted -- they look completely different and do show up under 2011 Chrysler Town & Country, but the part numbers are different than the Routan. 

It appears VW might have changed this up and it's no longer a "Dodge/Chrysler" fitment.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

BTW thanks for the info on the Chrysler/VW wheels. 

I ended up buying another set of 17" OEM VW wheels for winter. I didn't want to deal with steel wheels or aftermarket for the time being. 

I did find some nice Dodge and Jeep wheels that have the same 5x127 bolt pattern and 71.5mm hub bore, but I wasn't 100% sure on offset and didn't want to deal with having to use a spacer or chance it might rub against the caliper.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

2011 Volkswagen ROUTAN TPMS Sensor OE Siemens 7B0907253B 433MHz 
2009-2010 Volkswagen ROUTAN TPMS Sensor OE Siemens 7B0907253A 433Mhz 

http://www.tpmsdirect.com/Volkswagen_Routan_TPMS_s/840.htm 

So 2011, they are a different part number. I just went to check mine and I do have a rubber valve stem. 

I was going to buy Sensor Type Wheel Sensor (Oro-Tek) Part # OSE-7771 since they state it works -- but I'm hesitant now that their OEM part number states 7B0-907-253, where there was an A or B added from 09-10 to 11. 

I used Oro-Tek in my other car and 3 years no problems. 

Might just go OEM and spend $250+ vs $150 since I could just end up spending $100 returning/dismounting/remounting... 

Anyone know if the learn procedure is easy as tirerack says? 
To register new tire pressure sensors, first set the pressures to the door placard spec. Then apply the parking brake and let the vehicle sit for 20 minutes without the engine running. To complete the process, drive the vehicle for several minutes above 16mph. If TPMS sensors are not installed in the wheels, the TPMS light will flash for 1 to 2 minutes and then stay permanently illuminated. An audible chime may also be heard at start-up.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Any 433Mhz sernsor will work. there is no learn process, other than mount and drive. As long as the sensor is the right Mhz, it will read. Don't overthink it to much.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Ched, 

Just like Volvos Rock said, any 433 will work 

The A vs. B is VW's way of distinguishing between two different valves. VW supplies ZERO parts for the Routan, it's 100% Chrysler. Look at you tail lights or the underside of you hood the MOPAR logo is in them. When you buy an item from VW for your Routan there will be a VW label over the Mopar label. 

VW part# break down 

7B0 = (7B=Routan) (0=no difference for Left-hand drive or Right-hand drive there would be either a 1 or 2 if there was a difference) 

907 = The main group where the part (9 Electrical) (07 the sub group where the parts are found) 

253 = The component number 

A = The revision to the part 

So whether you get the A or the B it should work. Google around the B # to get your best price. The ones I posted in the Ebay link are genuine Dodge stems. Here's a link to more: 

Ebay items 

If you look at a Chrysler part# it has a similar breakdown but they stack the revision letters so the valves may be a AB. 

Years ago back in the air cooled VW days the first 3 numbers in the VW part# actually corresponded with the actual vehicle. 

*1*11 (Type 1 Beetle) 
*2*11 (Type 2 Bus) 

And so on, but over the years that changed, so years ago you could pick up a part and look at the # on it and tell what it came off of and exactly where it went. Very handy for finding the exact vintage part for your beetle. I would carry a paper with the breakdown at swap meets to find just the right part. If you go on ebay you can search for "Routan 7B0" and if someone listed a part for a Routan with an OEM # it should come up. Now I'm giving away all my secrets. 

One of my favorite links to VW part# breakdown http://www.aircooled.net/vw-part-numbers-explained/VW part #'s explained


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

That would be great if any 433 mhz would work, would save me around $200. 

I did come across this thread though, it appears it won't? Says something about the transponders need swapping and WIN module (no idea what this means). 

Can someone give me confidence that the $75 Dodge Sensors will work on my 2011 VW Routan SEL Premium with individual tire pressure read out? This seems to contradict unless the user didn't drive it long enough to self-reset. 



> Despite both sensors working at 433mhz, the two types (2011 rubber stem & 2010 aluminum stem) do not interchange. Would need to replace transponders and WIN modules.
> 
> I did the swap and in no time, the TPMS light came on. Had 2 different techs attempt a reset without success. I like the wheels but not enough to breakdown and swap out modules, remount and balance… 8 times!


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5318063-TPMS-question 

I am over thinking this, but don't want to be burned.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Just called dealer, they have a NEW part number. 

7B0907253C -- so now it's been through, A, B and now C!


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Got ya, no slight meant by the over thinking comment. I bought 4 made by continental that were identical in look and construction to the OEM ones for $42 a piece. They were generic 433 Mhz sensors. I just googled and found them. I think I did it by the name that makes the genuine VW ones (behr?). Identical to the Chryco ones as well.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Volvos Rock said:


> Got ya, no slight meant by the over thinking comment. I bought 4 made by continental that were identical in look and construction to the OEM ones for $42 a piece. They were generic 433 Mhz sensors. I just googled and found them. I think I did it by the name that makes the genuine VW ones (behr?). Identical to the Chryco ones as well.


 No offense taken, just trying to figure this out while helping others as well. 

I am reading sensors can have the same frequency but different "protocols" - which makes them not compatible. 

http://www.oro-tekusa.com/AppGuide.aspx puts my VW 2011 Routan as a different part number than the VW 2012 Routan. 

Dealership ran my vin and gave me the VW 2012 Routan part number as correct for my vin. 

I have some time before winter hits, have the extra set of 17"s, center caps all ready, just need tires and TPMS now.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Adding some research I found, confusing myself a bit more and they all might be compatible. 

2009-2010 Routan OEM TPMS = Siemens 7B0907253A 433MHz (superseded from 7B0907253) 
2011-2012 Routan OEM TPMS = Siemens 7B0907253C 433MHz (superseded from 7B0907253B) 
http://www.tpmsdirect.com/Volkswagen_Routan_TPMS_s/840.htm 

7B0907253A is compatible with 2009-2011. 
http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/products/Pressure-sensor--PRESSURESENSOR/5345177/7B0907253A.html 

7B0907253B is compatible with 2009-2011 
http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/prod...ensor--PRESSURESENSOR/5350770/7B0907253B.html 

So one can assume that 7B0907253, 7B0907253A, 7B0907253B and 7B0907253C are all compatible for 2009-2011 (note that model doesn't matter, S, SE, SEL, SEL Premium). 

Aftermarket (Oro-Tek) Part # OSE-7771 and Aftermarket Universal Part # OTI-002 work on 2009-2011 and has 7B0907253 listed as the OEM part number. 
http://www.oro-tekusa.com/AppGuide.aspx 

2012, the website has 7B0907253C listed (which my dealership says this is the part number for 2011 too) and the Oro-Tek Part # OSC-8214. 

2009-2011 Chrysler Town & Country OEM Part # 6807-8768AA Aftermarket OSE-7771 and OTI-002 (same as Routan). 

2012 Chrysler Town & Country has OEM Part # 5602-9398AB Aftermarket Part # OSC-8214 (same as 2012 Routan). 

The same deal goes for the Dodge Grand Caravan. 

So I'm thinking the 6807-8768AA and 5602-9398AB Chrysler/Dodge part numbers will work...


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just fyi, the VW part numbering system uses alpha-characters as suffixes when they update parts. -A updates no suffix, -B updates -A, -C updates -B, etc. Same part, just updated. It doesn't necessarily mean there is any actual difference though - could be just a change in OEM parts providers and the parts are the same spec. But it could also mean they've updated a part to correct a known issue. I don't think there's anyway to know for sure unless you work on these vehicles with such frequency that you see the problems and/or changes in parts. Perhaps someone in the VW parts dept. can tell you what changes were made when a part is superseded. Not sure.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Zambee500 said:


> Just fyi, the VW part numbering system uses alpha-characters as suffixes when they update parts. -A updates no suffix, -B updates -A, -C updates -B, etc. Same part, just updated. It doesn't necessarily mean there is any actual difference though - could be just a change in OEM parts providers and the parts are the same spec. But it could also mean they've updated a part to correct a known issue. I don't think there's anyway to know for sure unless you work on these vehicles with such frequency that you see the problems and/or changes in parts. Perhaps someone in the VW parts dept. can tell you what changes were made when a part is superseded. Not sure.


 Thanks -- so the updates were to use a rubber valve stem vs. the metal on the OEM 2009-2010. 

This also entailed an update in the sensor itself with had a different protocol. It doesn't look like the 2011-2012 sensors will work (rubber) on 2009-2010 with a caveat -- it might if your WIN module in your car was updated from the recall. 

Having two separate aftermarket part numbers for 2009-2010 and 2011-2012 tells me there definitely is a protocol difference. 

A previous member tried a 2011 T&C sensor in a 2010 Routan, but didn't work, even after the dealer tried. This member didn't have his WIN updated though. 

All this headache to save $200... OEM Dodge sensors are now on sale for $50 shipped for 4 -- that's cheaper than 1 OEM Routan sensor.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Just bought four 5602-9398AB for $80 shipped. Hoping they work on my 2001 VW Routan.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Chedman13 said:


> Hoping they work on my *2001 VW Routan*.


I didn't know the Routan was around _THAT _ long! :laugh:


But seriously... Did you get new wheels for your Routan?! Pics?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

PaulAP said:


> I didn't know the Routan was around _THAT _ long! :laugh:
> 
> 
> But seriously... Did you get new wheels for your Routan?! Pics?


I have the first one! It's a prototype that's a Dodge Caravan with VW emblems.

I bought another set of OEM wheels for winter, nothing exciting.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Mystery solved by talking with Schrader.

Schrader Sensor #20398
Dill Sensor #9398
Dill Kit #VS950
Dodge/Chrysler #56029398AB
VW #7B0907253C
Aftermarket (Oro-tech) #OSC-8214
OE Sensor Service Kit Part # 897241

You can buy brand new TPMS OEM for $50 shipped for 4 on eBay, saving you over $200 easily.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Chedman13 said:


> Just bought four 5602-9398AB for $80 shipped. Hoping they work on my 2001 VW Routan.


Thanks for the information, keep us posted as to how they worked (or didn't)


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

PaulAP said:


> Thanks for the information, keep us posted as to how they worked (or didn't)


 Just mounted the snows with new tpms, synced in less than 5 minutes!

Score.


----------

